# Kopete Latex Plugin

## powerflo

Hallo zusammen,

Kopete besitz ja ein Plugin welches Latex Code automatisch umwandelt und richtig anzeigt. Das Problem ist, dass in meinem Bekanntenkreis niemand Linux und also auch niemand Kopete benutzt. So kommt nur der Latex Code und nicht das Bild an.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass Kopete ein Bild versendet, so dass auch nicht Kopete Benutzer etwas richtiges angezeigt bekommen?

powerflo

----------

## Pegasus87

Da würde ich eher mal die Kopete-Entwickler fragen, hier im Forum lässt sich das wohl schwer klären.

----------

## ScytheMan

pidgin hat mit pidgin-latex auch ein latex plugin und ist unter windows verfügbar.

damit könntest du zumindest windowsnutzer zulatexen bis zum release von kde 4, danach können sie ja auch kopete verwenden  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> pidgin hat mit pidgin-latex auch ein latex plugin und ist unter windows verfügbar.
> 
> damit könntest du zumindest windowsnutzer zulatexen bis zum release von kde 4, danach können sie ja auch kopete verwenden 

 

Was? Wie? Kommt KDE auch für Windows? Oder nur Kopete?

(Zu müde zum Suchen)

Tobi

----------

## powerflo

Hey,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich habe es leider nicht geschafft pidgin-latex unter Windows zum laufen zu bringen. Pidgin zu kompilieren war kein Problem. Na ja aber das gehört eher in ein Windows Forum  :Wink: 

powerflo

:edit:

http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE4+Windows+Port

----------

## TheCurse

In Anlehnung an das Kopete Plugin habe ich ein etwas entsprechendes für gajim geschrieben, was ja auch unter Windows läuft. Musst du die Version aus dem svn nehmen. Braucht nur eine latex Distribution und convert (ImageMagick) im Path installiert.

----------

## powerflo

@TheCurse

wo kann man das Plugin bekommen?

powerflo

----------

## TheCurse

Sorry, war vielleicht etwas falsch von mir formuliert... Ist kein Plugin, ist Bestandteil von gajim. Nimm einfach aktuelle svn Version, da ist das drin. Musst du nur ggf. in den erweiterten Einstellungen aktiveren.

----------

